# What does it mean when cockatiel's have hot feet?



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I meant to ask the day I got Jaid. The day I got him I held him and for like, the next day or 2 after that, he had really hot feet when he was perched on my hand. He doesn't any more, but for those 2 days, his feet were really hot. I was wondering what that meant


----------



## kimmie89 (Oct 2, 2013)

Tori has the same problem she is 10 weeks old and I was told it's because cockatiels controltheir body te mperature though their feet 
But if they are to hot to touch it's time to visit the vet


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

1 of my tiels has warm feet always.. the other doesn't...


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

It means they are happy and content  usually they will beak grind too when their feet's are hot


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm not sure what hot feet mean. but feet are a sign of body temperature, so cold feet can indicate illness


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd be more worried if the feet were very cold. Sometimes, their feet get hot from being in contact with our skin for a while, but if he hadn't been perching on you when you noticed they were hot, then I'm not sure.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

RexiesMuM said:


> It means they are happy and content  usually they will beak grind too when their feet's are hot


Ok that's good to hear. Cause I didn't think he was sick. He closes his eyes and beak grinds


----------

